

A quick look at MySQL 5.4 - amix
http://dev.mysql.com/tech-resources/articles/mysql-54.html

======
teej
[EDIT: My comment refers to the original title of the link. This has since
been changed]

> A quick look at MySQL 5.4 - 60% performance gain over MySQL 5.1

Sorry, but this is just plain wrong. The actual article does a better time
explaining and disclosing this small, specific speedup. MySQL InnoDB in 5.4 is
faster on >4 multicore servers because it properly accounts for the extra
CPUs. Calling it a "60% performance gain" is really misleading.

> One of the primary fixes in MySQL 5.4 is that the InnoDB storage engine can
> now address more than 4 CPU's/cores

~~~
amix
You are correct, it's mostly targeted at multicore servers and the preview
only holds Google's InnoDB patches. Generally thought, I hope they keep
looking at performance issues beyond the InnoDB mutex patches - - and set some
of the Sun optimization wizards to optimize MySQL. Sun has some _very_ bright
people (those that have made ZFS, DTrace, Solaris, Java's VM etc.) that could
optimize MySQL to new levels. Let's just hope they don't drown in bureaucracy.

------
jhawk28
It is good to see that MySQL is getting some improvements. It is a decent
database, but they really need to fix replication and a number of other
critical issues. Hopefully the different release cycle will help them target
the issues better.

~~~
trezor
_It is a decent database_

It's approaching the same feature-set as Microsoft SQL Server had over a
decade ago, but still severely lacking in optimizations and performance for
anything besides basic queries.

If you were to install an OS today, would you call Windows 98 "decent" and go
for that, or ditch it for something modern?

~~~
jonknee
> but still severely lacking in optimizations and performance for anything
> besides basic queries.

And yet it runs several of the world's most popular websites.

~~~
neilc
Right. You don't need a particularly sophisticated database to serve the
workloads required by a typical website, even a popular one.

